# Can you have this in a saltwater tank?



## P51Mustang (Mar 14, 2014)

I think this is the most beautiful species ever! I don't have a saltwater tank, but would be willing to make one, if I could just have him!! Looks like he came from another planet!!!








This is Glaucus atlanticus, a sea slug found in tropical and temperate waters throughout the world. 

However, no one ever mentions that this sea slug (like other sea slugs) is a total badass. Why, you ask? It eats incredibly venomous animals like the Portuguese Man o' War. The sting is agonizingly painful to a human and to most animals, but poses no problem to Glaucus atlanticus, which is immune. After the sea slug has consumed the Portuguese Man o' War it "selects" the most venomous cells for its own use. The slug then incorporates these cells into its own tissues, and uses them as a defense mechanism. It also concentrates the venom, making it far more venomous than the animal it "stole" the cells from.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

I hate to disappoint, but you would have a very hard time. Most nudibranchs have a fairly specialized diet and don't accept alternate foods. Even the berghia nudibranch which is easy to breed in captivity can be tricky. They eat an enormous amount of aiptasia in a remarkably short period of time (I've seen it), and they eat nothing else.


----------



## P51Mustang (Mar 14, 2014)

I looked Nudibrachs up on Google Image. WOW, they are incredible!!! They remind me of the colors and patterns photographed by the Hubble space telescope! Totally awesome! Thank you so much JC for the information!!!


----------



## NFexec (Aug 18, 2012)

It's simply astounding how mother nature can create such creatures and with so many complex mixtures of brilliant colors as camouflage. Wow -- just, wow!

https://www.google.com/search?q=Nud...eEpCkyATNvIFQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=849&bih=453

Doug


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

some will eat your coral not suited for reef tank


----------

